

Startup Quote: Marc Benioff, Co-founder, Salesforce - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/10728994753

======
raychancc
The secret to successful hiring is this: look for the people who want to
change the world.

\- Marc Benioff (@Benioff)

<http://startupquote.com/post/10728994753>

